# I could have an issue - Strike Through?



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi all, my neighbour has gone away on holiday and I said I'd give his car a once over while away as a surprise, thought I'd go the whole hog and get it swirl free for him. He is a big Alfa fan like me and loves his car, probably more than his wife! Anyway cut to the chase was out yesterday banging away with the rotary, wool bonnet and fast cut plus because it was pretty swirled up and I think I might have gone and struck through the paint in a couple of places, originally it sort of clouded up and so I kept at it thinking it would shine up and think I might have cracked on through to the undercoat, whoops. What does everyone think? Do you reckon I can touch it in maybe get a can of paint from Halfords and spray it up a bit and hope he doesn't notice? He's back on Wednesday so don't have much time to sort it out!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks like you have struck through on the edge there but is it the picture making the the rest of the paint look oxidised like that?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn, to be honest mate you would either be better sorting it out and letting him know or tell him what's happened and offer to have it sorted out proffesionally and cover the cost. Depends how much you value you're friendship with him.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i take it you never measured the paint before during ,after etc
why did you start with such an aggressive combo ,always start off,least abrasive and work your way up

personally i would tell him the truth,lies always get found out
and put it down to a hard lesson learnt in life

its not the end of the world though


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Id be pretttttttttty pissed off if I let you do my car and you ****ed it up then blasted your errors up with some halfords spray cans lol, either see if you can fix it properly if not get it repaired properly before he comes back, dont just bodge it and hand it back.. thats pure ****ery!


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea I'm with the option of owning up. Especially if he is a good friend. It I was the owner and a mate did that and owned up and fixed it I wouldn't be annoyed at all. 

What a b*gger though, a job in good faith and it gets you like this. Maybe invest in a PTG


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd be looking to get it fixed properly, I know it sucks when you were just trying to do a favour but it sounds as though it's his P&J.

Good luck with this thread by the way, I once posted to show what happened when I cleaned my dad's CLK. After doing the *entire* interior using the same technique one of the headrests shed it's outer layer of pleather leaving a slightly discoloured patch.

A few posters commented that they would murder their offspring if they accidentally did that to their car, whilst cleaning it for them for the first time in months, in their own time, with their own products, trying to improve a car that overall was pretty neglected... I can imagine how this will go!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ooops. looks a strike through to me.
Two options, body shop or a smart repair. 

I would go smart repair and I could blow that back in for about £65.00.

Must be loads of smart repair guys down your neck of the woods.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Fast cut plus on Alfa paint?
146?










Karma says you should fess up.
Then, save your pennies for a PTG!


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I can understand that **ap happens but to do that to an Alfa Romeo. OMG. You cant fix that. Find all the details of fixer and costs and even provisional booking.
Tell him. Let him see it and show him the lengths you have gone to with the details. Then it is up to him to use that info or to source his own. Some Alfisti are passionate about our cars and only like certain shops to work on them.

I cant quite figure how he wanted you to attempt this in the first place. Rib


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Fast cut plus on Alfa paint?
> 146?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an Alfa GTV to me.

But yes mate this is one of the reasons i reckomend :newbie:spend alot of time practising one scrap panels and personal cars.

As you have found out its pretty easy to pick up some FCP and a wool pad and eat through the paint. Its also why masking tape is needed.

Oh and the clouding was you strikeing through the clearcoat :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe the OP should turn Pro? :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Jesus, that's some strike through! I'm afraid the best option is to own up and tell him. I would be seriously dissapointed if someone, a friend, neighbour etc tried to hide the problem with some halfords paint! Going 'full pelt' with a rotary and wool pad over panel edges is a recipe for disaster. Sorry bud, but best to get it sorted properly.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy cow....thats some serious strike through there......proper job!!!

I cant quite understand what you want the folk on here to suggest or say really....they ony way to fix that is to fess up and pay for the repair by a bodyshop.

In all my years of detailing, valeting and being round the car trade I have never ever seen strike through that bad!!

You really must have being going some and why the heck continue???


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

That's some hellish combo you used on that! I hope the rest of the car is ok? As for what to do, personally I would say you would have to own up and offer to get it sorted professionally.....


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's a big strikethrough.

Fastcut plus and wool?! On an Alfa is asking for it, especially without tape on a little edge like that. I'd think twice before ever using that combo on hard german paints.

The clouding was probably because the combination was so aggressive it left the paint with worse swirls than were in it initially.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

If it is a strike through I would get it professionally repaired before they come back from their holiday and then tell them after.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

French Foreign Legion :wave:, Just dont DA the Officers cars


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Why did you start with wool and fast cut plus? Just because its heavy swirled doesnt mean you need the most aggressive combo you have.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Blue said:


> I'd be looking to get it fixed properly, I know it sucks when you were just trying to do a favour but it sounds as though it's his P&J.
> 
> Good luck with this thread by the way, I once posted to show what happened when I cleaned my dad's CLK. After doing the *entire* interior using the same technique one of the headrests shed it's outer layer of pleather leaving a slightly discoloured patch.
> 
> A few posters commented that they would murder their offspring if they accidentally did that to their car, whilst cleaning it for them for the first time in months, in their own time, with their own products, trying to improve a car that overall was pretty neglected... I can imagine how this will go!


Funny that - I was just reading this thread and thinking of you! Your plight reminded me of an old yellow pages ad where the kids trash the house whilst the parents are away and spend a fortune hiding the evidence, only to find out at the last minute that a moustache has been drawn onto a painting! Glad to hear you're still in one piece though! Do you still clean your dad's car for him?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seems to be a lot of people assuming the OP jumped straight to fast cut on wool when they don't know for sure. (I agree it was too harsh a combo, but lets not jump to conclusions)

OP, the cloudy patch is where the clear is about to go through, I had a small bit on my bonnet from the bodyshop after it was repaired for about 4 months until the bonnet was resprayed as part of another repair(thanks to a random person in asda car park smashing my car up and leaving...)


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Surely a windup :lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I honestly can't believe that you would try and hide that in the hope they wouldn't notice!!   :lol: :lol:

You shouldn't polish close to the edge of a panel as the paint is generally thin there so will wear away quick - especially if using wool, you should have known to tape that up before starting. 

Even then though, without a PTG you are taking a risk as you don't know the cars history - those panels 'might' have been poorly resprayed in the past and with a gauge you would know to go lightly on those areas.

Personally, on someone else's car I'd only go as far as SRP as a polish as I have no PTG nor public liability insurance should anything happen.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Unlucky ! You will have to own up or hit it with some colour magic !!

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...agic 'Plus' - Light Red 500ml&source=shopping


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

defo a wind up.... thats one hell of a strike through.. good work.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

smart repair in the past? 

Clear coat failure forming but not yet noticeable on the surface ?

Poor Italian spray job (coming from a fiat owner there are a few edges on mine with thick areas and some which are very thin... Viva le PTG ) 

or just human error with a polisher?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Funny that - I was just reading this thread and thinking of you! Your plight reminded me of an old yellow pages ad where the kids trash the house whilst the parents are away and spend a fortune hiding the evidence, only to find out at the last minute that a moustache has been drawn onto a painting! Glad to hear you're still in one piece though! Do you still clean your dad's car for him?







:lol:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Sue J said:


> Funny that - I was just reading this thread and thinking of you! Your plight reminded me of an old yellow pages ad where the kids trash the house whilst the parents are away and spend a fortune hiding the evidence, only to find out at the last minute that a moustache has been drawn onto a painting! Glad to hear you're still in one piece though! Do you still clean your dad's car for him?


Yeah, I still clean his workhorse car occasionally, if he happens to visit when I'm doing mine. Although the CLK hasn't moved in about a year now, it's just gathering moss and cobwebs (literally) on the driveway.

He honestly wasn't bothered when he saw it, he agreed that if the whole interior had been cleaned with that method and the only problem was on one head restraint it was obviously a fault with the head restraint rather than me! Besides, once the head rests are collapsed flat it's impossible to tell there's a problem anyway 

His play car he insists on doing himself though...


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to hear that he took it well.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Wind up, has to be....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Any update?

What was your neighbour's reaction?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Quick update guys, some of you hit the nail on the head......wind up lol. Strike though 80 grit sanding back terrible respray / lacquer failure on my GTV


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Why you little ##^*}#%%}}^#{%^*>$~~ 

I think that's worth a 7 day ban myself!!!!!!! 

(joking)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

LOL. Looked a bit like you left the rotary on it and went for your tea!


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, that was funny...! Turd


----------

